# New Pup - New Owners



## Peekay (Dec 11, 2017)

Hi guys, 

We got our pup Larsson, 5 days ago, he is 8 weeks old today. He is absolutely amazing! Affectionate when tired, playful and full of energy for half an hour when he's awake then back to sleep again. 

I was just wondering if anyone has any pointers in training him, his name, commands etc.

We're training him with puppy pads at the minute and he has been really good. He has his crate in our bedroom with an area to himself, which contains a puppy pad. He sleeps for a few hours then will wake and relieve himself before going back to sleep. 

At the moment we're just kind of winging it. So any pointers, articles, youtube videos that helped anyone would be greatly appreciated. 

Thabks


----------



## LuckyCockapoo (May 29, 2017)

What a cutie. 

YouTube videos are the easiest and most accessible. Zak George will pretty much teach you all you need to know - with a fair few adverts mixed in! Kikopup is often longer, may be more advanced. Literally those two will get you to not needing anything else. And then practice. 

A great bonding exercise I did was hand touches. Hold you hand flat out (vertically), when the pup touches it with their nose - “yes!” and give them a treat. They’ll get it in no time. Switch hands, hold higher, lower, etc. Creates a very simple bonding exercise that helps teach them to learn.


----------

